# Renting Retail Unit in Lagos



## laylah (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi,

I would really appreciate any info on where I might begin to look for retail property for rent in Lagos town centre? I am planning on setting up a small business there next summer and cannot seem to find any property sites that deal with these kinds of rentals?!

Thanks in advance,

Laylah.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Casas para alugar - Lojas - Lagos - Casa.Sapo.pt - Portal Nacional de Imobiliário


lots more if you google

*lojas para alugar em lagos*


----------

